# Dropper post on DH bike?



## bebopsteve (Feb 18, 2006)

have been using a dropper post on my XC trail bike and just picked up a new DH bike and was wondering if many people use a dropper seatpost on a DH bike or is it even a consideration?


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

Its your bike you can do what you want, I've got a reverb on my Norco Aurum as I don't have a local DH park with uplift so I need to get back to the top of the hills under either foot or pedal power. I suppose that means I'm riding freeride rather than pure "DH" as the local trails are mostly natural, though they either go up or down not XC. if seriously considering pedalling (assuming you want a dropper for ideal seat height for pedalling) then some weight off wheels tyres and a wide range rear cassette also work wonders.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I run one occasionally when there is some pedaling involved, I have a standard one for lift parks and such.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

I wouldn't waste your money unless you pedal quite a bit. A quick release collar is a lot cheaper. For a trail bike, they are the way to go...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

kazlx said:


> I wouldn't waste your money unless you pedal quite a bit. A quick release collar is a lot cheaper.


by that logic, he should be riding a Huffy too...


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Yup, that's exactly the conclusion to be drawn. Buy a huffy. Or a $400 dropper post on a bike where most people never adjust the seat.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

During the off season I use a Specialized Command Post on my DH bike because its head allows it to be mounted forward, negating the super slack seat angle so it provides a reasonable pedaling position when up. Did a 30mi ride on it a couple days ago.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Most of my riding isn't lift-served, so I use one. 

My DH bike climbs well enough that I hardly ever ride my AM bike anymore.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> During the off season I use a Specialized Command Post on my DH bike because its head allows it to be mounted forward, negating the super slack seat angle so it provides a reasonable pedaling position when up. Did a 30mi ride on it a couple days ago.


Out of curiosity what type of DH bike did you do a 30 mi ride on? I've toyed with idea of swapping out the gears and seat post on my DH bike so I can pedal places with jumps/features and no lift.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a V10.5. I've been riding Santa Cruz DH bikes since 2001 and have used all of them for trail rides during the off-season or when on trips. I've always kept a 34t chainring, lighter tires, and longer seatpost with forward head (to counter slack ST angle, now a Specialized Command Post) on hand for these rides. I use a toe strap (wrapped around the lower crown and arch) to cinch down the fork for sustained climbs. It's always been pleasant enough on climbs and flats that I enjoy using these bikes for trail rides and it's a lot of fun to be able to use your DH bike on backcountry descents.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> I have a V10.5. I've been riding Santa Cruz DH bikes since 2001 and have used all of them for trail rides during the off-season or when on trips. I've always kept a 34t chainring, lighter tires, and longer seatpost with forward head (to counter slack ST angle, now a Specialized Command Post) on hand for these rides. I use a toe strap (wrapped around the lower crown and arch) to cinch down the fork for sustained climbs. It's always been pleasant enough on climbs and flats that I enjoy using these bikes for trail rides and it's a lot of fun to be able to use your DH bike on backcountry descents.


it's a lot of fun to be able to use your DH bike on back country climbs then descents.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

NWS said:


> Most of my riding isn't lift-served, so I use one.
> 
> My DH bike climbs well enough that I hardly ever ride my AM bike anymore.


know that good feeling.

now my XC trail HT bike, with Marz. Z1 5" ETA travel reducer fork, will always have room in the stable; on XC race day it'll wear my Marz. 4" coil fork; and I might even try my Surly rigid fork, for CX races...

my Bullit & Boxxer set up works so well trail riding canyons that when I get the '13 V10C frame I'll keep this Bullit for guests'.


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

During races I find myself sitting down during extended pedal sections but the seat is too low to be efficient, but I don't want it any higher for the real DH parts. A dropper post seems like a good idea to me, just wondering how many people did/what their opinions of it are.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^Nate Hills used to have a Reverb on his DH bike all the time. I never asked him if he raised it for races (he's fit enough to not need to). With all the wheel travel of a DH bike cable routing needs a lot of attention. He drilled the seat tube just above the BB and ran a Reverb Stealth. The KS LEV will provide the same clean routing and is available in a short post, 3" drop. Perfect for DH.


----------

